# Zebra Jungles?



## Vixen (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.ukpythons.com/zeb.html

& Axanthic BHP's
http://www.ukpythons.com/bhp.html

What do you think :?


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 18, 2007)

an abomination


----------



## Retic (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, Paul Harris breeds some spectacular animals.


----------



## noidea (Sep 18, 2007)

i love how the patterns on the head of the jungles are all lil squiggles, such pretty snakies. i'm still more inclined to like the qld form of bhp but they are still lovley lookin critters.


----------



## deebo (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont like those jungles.....they look very "messy". 
just my opinion.
Dave


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2007)

VixenBabe said:


> http://www.ukpythons.com/zeb.html
> 
> What do you think :?



As far as the zebra jungles go, I think there interesting but personally don't think they look as good as a decent jungle. 

one of mine for a comparison. This male has been mating with a reduced pattern (more yellow than black) female this season  
He's the son of my female aphrodite who is also breeding this season.


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to agree. The zebra ones are nice but, due to the pattern they loose the vivd and bold gold colouration! Personally nothing comes close to a 'gold and jet black' jungle, especially one of Colin's or Jungle Freak's specimens.


----------



## blackghost (Sep 18, 2007)

Colin said:


> one of mine for a comparison. This male has been mating with a reduced pattern (more yellow than black) female this season
> He's the son of my female aphrodite who is also breeding this season.


 

Now that is what I call a perfect jungle...absolutely awesome!

congrats Colin. Make sure you let us know if there has been a successful outcome on the breeding.

blackghost


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 18, 2007)

Eventually we will have new python colorations where the pattern has been all but eliminated, Imagine a jungle with nothing but gold, that would be a nice offset for albinism!


----------



## dee4 (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46993


----------



## Miss B (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't like the squiggly Jungles - it takes away their 'wow' factor, imho. It makes them look too much like some other, more boring form of carpet python.

The axanthic BHP's look kinda cool though.

I like Colin's Jungles :shock:


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 18, 2007)

12,000 GBP a pair! WOW!!!

Paul Harris definitely breeds some stunning animals, I think those Jungles are HOT!


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

I think its kind of sad to be honest, in the same category as NERD IMO.


----------



## snakeman 93 (Sep 18, 2007)

Man those BHP are expensive there's a pair that cost more that 13000 AU


----------



## Retic (Sep 18, 2007)

In what way is it sad ? They are pure Jungles and it is in no way similar to what NERD do. Is a striped Jungle sad ? Or what about an albino ?


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks everyone for your kind comments 



Paul Harris does breed some spectacular:animals though 
http://www.ukpythons.com/pytexpect.html


----------



## Retic (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes that's a very nice Jungle Colin.

Paul breeds some of the most spectacular animals around.


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

Its only kind of sad, not completely sad.
Its the same as nerd to me because they are just making designer snakes that look freaky, differant method same outcome IMO. I realise some think one is great and the other should be punished by death, but both are the same to me. It just seems like a game as to who can create the most distorted looking animal. I just think natural looking animals are more desirable thats about it really. I could say more but it would make me sound like some scummy anticapatilist lefty and i dont want that :lol:

I really dont understand why such ppl dont just paint their snakes whatever colour and pattern they like.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 18, 2007)

The BHP's heads are "dirty" looking, I don't like them. As for the jungles, they're not bad but probably not something I would buy...


----------



## Retic (Sep 18, 2007)

All I see with the Jungles is that he selectively breeds for a certain trait like almost ever breeder in the world does. Each to their own but I can't see what makes it sad ?


----------



## cris (Sep 18, 2007)

sad in that ppl see them for what they can make them into, not what they are. Its not really a big thing im not one of the ppl that feel such trivial things will ruin the hobby or whatever. It doesnt bother me that ppl have hybrids, genetically defective animals or venomoids but it doesnt mean i have to think they are good.

I once was planning on breeding hybrid water dragons to make new colours and stuff, but now i think doing that would be stupid. I just see more value in something that looks like it would if you found it out in the sticks. Reptiles have come to look the way they do over thousands if not millions of years i dont really see why ppl feel they need to "improve" on it. 

They are quite trendy and fashionable though.


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

yea i dont get why people dont like them, if we produced them over here every man and his dog would want them but being an exotic mutation aven tho of a pure native species, so many call them ugly. If that made no sense take into account i had 4 hrs sleep before 8hrs of work starting at 5am lol


----------



## Sammccarthy (Sep 18, 2007)

its funny how they have coastals for 125 and then murrys for 2500 a pair.

sam.


----------



## hornet (Sep 18, 2007)

not really, inlands are very rare over there, only been introduced in the past couple ofyears


----------



## krusty (Sep 19, 2007)

they are both great lookers.....


----------



## cement (Sep 19, 2007)

The jungles are fine, but the blackhead is what makes it a BLACKHEAD.


----------

